# Hello from rural Sask



## evranch (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi everyone, rancher and electrician from SK here. Winder electrician actually, which is a sort of millwright/electrician combination. Used to do plenty of machining when working in the trade, now I'm out on the farm and trying to get my shop fixed up and built up. Right now I mostly weld, grind and torch heavy stuff to keep the farm running.

My shop is a tin can Quonset with a gravel floor so I'm currently trying to get some drip shielding mounted on the roof so I can put a lathe and mill in without them being ruined by condensate. Initial tests in a small area are working well and diverting the condensate down the side wall. Things don't tend to rust in this climate unless directly rained upon. Also looking to get a small propane forge going if anyone knows where to get refractory materials in SK!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 22, 2020)

Welcome from another SK rural rancher.


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 22, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Dusty (Dec 22, 2020)

Welcome aboard, great members here with loads of info and chuckles.  Enjoy!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 22, 2020)

Welcome from an former resident ! I’d still be there if there had been jobs in the early 90s

Where about you situated ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hruul (Dec 22, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 23, 2020)

Welcome. Love it when farmers and ranchers have the time to join us in the hobby. You guys bring so much common sense and practicality to lots of things we overthink in the city. Long live _Prairie Farm Report_ (especially the "Inventions" episodes).

And we really love our SK neighbours in Alberta. Especially at foorball games


----------



## Hruul (Dec 23, 2020)

I love inventions from Prairie farm report.  I have not seen one in a long time, do they still make them, does anyone know?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 23, 2020)

Hruul said:


> I love inventions from Prairie farm report.  I have not seen one in a long time, do they still make them, does anyone know?


They are on The Rural Channel (I don't have it). But many of their videos can be found at https://prairiefarmreport.com/ including a section on Farm Shops and Inventions.


----------



## Hruul (Dec 24, 2020)

thanks Pete.  Never heard of the Rural Channel.


----------



## evranch (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm around the Outlook area and raise sheep. Prairie farm report is fun to watch, also I have a big stack of the old Farm Show magazine that I got at an auction sale for a buck. These are fun to flip through and look for interesting ideas, and many of the articles are available on their website.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm just south and west of Outlook, go there regularly to bank. Lucky Lake is my area. No sheep though, just cows.


----------



## historicalarms (Dec 25, 2020)

Ohh noo...a sheep herder and a cow puncher all in the same county...Might have to call John or Jimmy to referee this one.


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 25, 2020)

historicalarms said:


> Ohh noo...a sheep herder and a cow puncher all in the same county...Might have to call John or Jimmy to referee this one.


There’s no way you’d get three people (with cell phones) in rural Saskatchewan on the same phone call at one time, you’d be lucky if one of them had cell service


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 25, 2020)

historicalarms said:


> a sheep herder and a cow puncher all in the same county.


Sounds like the start to bad joke 
Welcome to the show.


----------



## Crosche (Jan 12, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. 

Try going to Canadian Forge & Farrier Supply (https://canadianforge.com/) for refractory supplies. 

Cheers,

Chad


----------

